# [SZ Digital] Privatsphäre auf dem Smartphone: Sieben Tipps für die digitale Selbstverteidigung



## Newsfeed (13 Dezember 2019)

Schnüffelnde Apps und spionierende Tracker verwandeln Handys in digitale Wanzen. Doch Nutzer können sich wehren. Mit dieser Anleitung holen sie sich ihre Privatsphäre zurück.

Weiterlesen...


----------

